# soil to hydro



## vitocorleone (Aug 14, 2006)

What would be the best way to transfer some 3 week old plants from soil to a multi-flow ebb and flow system with hydroton rocks?

Do you have to do something to the roots? Steroids or gel or something.. also, what can I expect as far as shock to the plants? Anything?


----------



## cratos (Aug 15, 2006)

I transferred a couple of plants from soil to a bubble system. Basically i took off all of the dirt and then washed the roots off in a bucket until there was no more dirt on them. This is kind of difficult because the dirt sticks to the roots. After that I basically just tossed them into the bubbler. The plants took at least a few days to recover. So theyll probably stall for a while. After that they seemed to 'shed' some of the old root system and grow new roots. Thats when they took off and started new growth. I didnt use any steroids or gel or anything but I'd recommend some superthrive and liquid karma or something to help with the shock.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Cratos- I asked a friend of mine this question and he said I shouldn't try it- that I should just take cuttings- because it'd be too dangerous for the plants and because it's too much work washing off all the dirt.  I wonder if a little dirt would mess up an ebb and flow system.. Anyways, the plants are only 12" tall but they're very bushy.. I just can't see taking cuttings off them since they're so small.. and I'm pretty sure they're getting too big for these small Terra pots.. OH well, this is just a practice run.  Thanks for answering..


----------



## stevo (Aug 15, 2006)

because i do my clones in soil then transfer them to the hydro system Ive found the easy way to do this is to let your soil dry out,once the soil the plant is in is dry most of it will just fall away from the roots,i use lukewarm ph water to wash any remaining soil off the roots.
you probably wont get 100% of the soil off,dont worry about that,as long as most of its off they will be fine.
once washed i put the plants in there baskets and fill with clay balls.
it is VERY important not to bunch up the roots when you are transplanting your plants,i grow in an nft system and if my clones get too big before i take them out of soil i use baskets with the bottom cut out of them so i can lay the roots in the gullies then fill the remainder of the basket with clay balls.as long as you do not bunch up the roots your plants should be fine,give them a couple of days to get used to there new environment and they should be away.good luck.


----------



## KADE (Aug 15, 2006)

Dirt doesn't really matter... as long as u have some kind of filtration system going on so things (tubing/pumps) don't get soiled or clogged up.


----------



## tcooper1 (Apr 24, 2008)

cratos said:
			
		

> I transferred a couple of plants from soil to a bubble system. Basically i took off all of the dirt and then washed the roots off in a bucket until there was no more dirt on them. This is kind of difficult because the dirt sticks to the roots. After that I basically just tossed them into the bubbler. The plants took at least a few days to recover. So theyll probably stall for a while. After that they seemed to 'shed' some of the old root system and grow new roots. Thats when they took off and started new growth. I didnt use any steroids or gel or anything but I'd recommend some superthrive and liquid karma or something to help with the shock.


Thank you so much for your info......I needed to know the same thing


----------

